# Kit-building on the cheap



## xxgoldstarsxx (Apr 4, 2009)

Hi all-

I'm beginning to build a kit, but since I'm still a student, I'm kind of concerned about money. I've checked a lot of the kit recs (inmykit, petrilude, some stray posts on specktra.net), but I definitely can't afford to trick out my kit with all MAC/MUFE products at present. I'm basically working on getting a kit assembled so I can start portfolio-building before I try to freelance or job-search.

My big question is if there are any affordable, but high-quality brands that I can substitute? Do any of you have experience using them in your kits?







 I'm especially concerned about brushes, because MAC brushes are largely out of the question for now. I was thinking of trying Crown brushes, since they're a wholesaler for a lot of MU lines' private labels and I've heard good things about them.


----------



## Shanneran (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey There 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You absolutely can use more affordable products to build your kit! When i first started out, i had to keep myself on a pretty strict budget, and built it up as i went along.. some of the products that i used were:

Revlon Colorstay Foundation (Really good quality foundation in large color range and oily and dry formulas)
Avon Lipsticks
Avon Pencils (LIP, EYES, BROWS) (----you can get these for like 89-99 cents sometimes) 
Sigma Brushes (alot like mac brushes, at lower prices but i htink you can only get them online)

I cant think of what else, but i hope that helps you!


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 5, 2009)

Sigma brushes wont be available til May...I'm standing in line...


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanneran* 

 
_
Revlon Colorstay Foundation (Really good quality foundation in large color range and oily and dry formulas)
Avon Lipsticks
Avon Pencils (LIP, EYES, BROWS) (----you can get these for like 89-99 cents sometimes) _

 
i love all of these things (good choices shanneran!) i just started using revlon colorstay because i got tired of the mineral makeup and the makeup brushes scratching my face...i can just paint that on and it doesn't break me out at all! i got the oil free ones...

avon smoothing eye definer...is AWESOME...it still runs on me but for the most part it's comparable to mac's liner

avon's lipstick is GREAT...it's creamy...pigmented and affordable

loreal hip pigments are awesome and the little brushes that come with them are one of the best i've used...their eyeshadows are def pigmented and affordable (sometimes u can get buy one get one free)

loew-cornell brushes...molly's mop 3/8 is comparable to mac 239...and it's always around 3.50-5 bucks...and the thin precise brushes perfect for eye liner!

hope this helped!


----------



## xxgoldstarsxx (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you, thank you!

All the reviews I've seen for the Sigma brushes have been great, so I'm definitely getting excited for May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll probably be grabbing a set when they come back in stock. I use art brushes for my own personal makeup, but I'm just worried if using them on others will seem unprofessional. Any thoughts on this?

I would never have considered Avon for anything, but it looks like I'll be calling my friendly Avon lady soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol

Any ideas for blush or e/s? Has anyone used NYX or La Femme products in their kit?


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 5, 2009)

If your Avon rep is friendly, you could perhaps ask if you could buy some samples from her to use before you put together a kit for actual jobs. The samples aren't meant to be sold to anyone except the reps but if she's nice she should order them for you (they're cheap).


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 5, 2009)

I some of know the packaging looks horribly cheap (and so might appear unprofessional?!), but NYC (NewYorkColor) does some surprisingly good stuff, all for a few dollars. The lipsticks and nail varnishes get rave reviews over at MUA.

I'm not sure if its exactly what you're looking for but hth someone


----------



## mmmakeup (Apr 5, 2009)

Oh another thought, GOSH does a primer that's very similar to MUFE's for £9...


----------



## nebbish (Apr 5, 2009)

I've never had anything but bad experiences with NYC's nail color. You need like nine coats to make the color show up.

I'm just building my kit, too, so this is all *very* helpful!!
I'd totally suggest Milani. They have lovely eyeshadow colors that aren't too expensive. I've seen some girls around here talking about how they have MAC dupes, but I don't know if that's true.

I don't think having drugstore brands in your kit will make you look unprofessional. It's about how you conduct yourself & the work you do, too!


----------



## naijapretty (Apr 5, 2009)

crown brushes are okay, but stick to the italian badger series (red wooden handles), also their face brushes tend to shed a bit or feel a tad scratchy. so wash them with some conditioner. But their eye brushes r great. Also try Sephora platinum brushes n def. do the art store brushes for foundation. concealer, lip n powder brushes. 
relvon colorstay eyeliner is great, also rimmel n l'oreal voluminous is pro favorite mascara. revlon makes great lipsticks too n if u want any shimmer lotion, get revlon skinlights. its discontinued but look for a discount website n buy all ur revlon there. 
shell out for foundation. You have to. try a RCMA sampler palette $60. try a Ben nye concealer palette $36 for 12 colours.
get bronzer from NYC $3 or rimmel, blush would b a la femme palette for $39 for 10 colours which do pretty much want u need.
get ben nye luxury powders $6 or RCMA translucent $10
HTH


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 6, 2009)

NYX has good eyeshadows, so does milani. if you are scared of looking unprofessional, i would depot the shadows and put them in a palette, NYX and milani fit in mine quite neatly.
revoln colorstay is awesome foundation - my HG


----------



## milamonster (Apr 6, 2009)

ook so where cna this revlon colorstay be found? i see it in target...but it says spf...is this the same one? or is it a kind WITHOUT spf?
any spots online to purchase it??


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 6, 2009)

I wholeheartedly agree with looking at some Avon products.  Their Glimmersticks liners for lips, brows and eyes are amazing.  Their lipsticks are great quality and their Glazewear glosses are very highly pigmented and silky (but they don't have a very high shine factor).  They also have really good foundations.  Their cream blushes in the stick form are also wonderful and long lasting.  The only things from them I wouldn't bother with are their concealers or pigmented powder products (eyeshadows and blushes), I don't find they last long enough.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmmm, I found their lipsticks and Glazewear to be useless. They wouldn't stick to the part of the bottom lip that touches the top lip when you close your mouth, so when I opened my mouth I'd have all this colour and then a pink bit in the middle. Ewww. I use their perfect match concealer everyday as a base on my eyelids and it works wonderfully. I used to use Lancome concealer but discovered this was the same thing, pretty much.
I haven't tried Glimmersticks, but now I want to, thanks Leenybeeny.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxgoldstarsxx* 

 
_





 I'm especially concerned about brushes, because MAC brushes are largely out of the question for now. I was thinking of trying Crown brushes, since they're a wholesaler for a lot of MU lines' private labels and I've heard good things about them._

 
e.l.f. (Shop Eyes Lips Face | e.l.f. Cosmetics) sell a range of "studio" brushes. They look nice (all black) and are only $3 each and I'm contemplating getting some as I've heard they are great for a budget option. They're all synthetic but at least that means they are cruelty-free. On the site now, they've got some kind of promotion going that will make it cheaper. They also sell brush belts for $15. A brush belt will make you feel all professional and special (well, my Lancome one does for me anyway, lol).


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2009)

You can sign up to be an NYX Rep, and for $99 you get a kit with TONS of products (powder foundation, all the eyeshadow trio colors, all the blushes, eyeliners, lipliners, lipsticks, and glosses) plus 50% off all other products.  This was very helpful to me getting started!  I agree with the RCMA foundation palette suggestion, Kryolan and Graftobian are also good and affordable.  You could also just purchase 5-6 foundation colors (MAC, whatev) and mix.  For brushes I also agree with Crown or elf Studio.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_You can sign up to be an NYX Rep, and for $99 you get a kit with TONS of products (powder foundation, all the eyeshadow trio colors, all the blushes, eyeliners, lipliners, lipsticks, and glosses) plus 50% off all other products. This was very helpful to me getting started! I agree with the RCMA foundation palette suggestion, Kryolan and Graftobian are also good and affordable. You could also just purchase 5-6 foundation colors (MAC, whatev) and mix. For brushes I also agree with Crown or elf Studio._

 
NYX's eyeshadows are awesome, too - great pigment


----------



## kariii (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *slick* 

 
_You can sign up to be an NYX Rep, and for $99 you get a kit with TONS of products (powder foundation, all the eyeshadow trio colors, all the blushes, eyeliners, lipliners, lipsticks, and glosses) plus 50% off all other products.  This was very helpful to me getting started!  I agree with the RCMA foundation palette suggestion, Kryolan and Graftobian are also good and affordable.  You could also just purchase 5-6 foundation colors (MAC, whatev) and mix.  For brushes I also agree with Crown or elf Studio._

 

How do we sign up?


----------



## Odette (Apr 7, 2009)

Be careful with the drug store foundations since many have spf in them. This can totally ruin you work since it photographs badly; the spf causes the light to reflect off the face.


----------



## slick (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_How do we sign up?_

 
NYX Cosmetics Catalogue Sales

Contact the person listed on that page and they will get you all set up!


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 7, 2009)

I love Crown brushes... personally. And you're talking to a girl who owns over 30 MAC brushes. but I still love my crown brushes.

I think they work great - especially for the price. The only one that didn't work for me was the 187 dupe. Otherwise, they are fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Get the blush palette from Coastal Scents... its surprisingly good


----------



## aziajs (Apr 7, 2009)

Brushes - Crown brushes, art supply/craft store brushes, sigma, coastal scents (some are better than others)

Lips - Try NYX, and again there are great drug store brands.

Mascara - I wholeheartedly suggest drug store brands.  My favorite is CG LashBlast but Rimmel makes a few decent ones and so does L'Oreal.  

Eyeshadow - L'Oreal H.I.P. all the way!  I also like L.A. Colors loose shimmer powder.

One brand that people don't think of is Ben Nye.  It will run you about the same as drugstore brands but it's great.  They have a TON of products in different colors that work really well.


----------



## Willa (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_I love Crown brushes... personally. And you're talking to a girl who owns over 30 MAC brushes. but I still love my crown brushes.

I think they work great - especially for the price. The only one that didn't work for me was the 187 dupe. Otherwise, they are fantastic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get the blush palette from Coastal Scents... its surprisingly good_

 
True for the blush palette, I showed it to the girls at MUFE and they were surprised of the quality (for the price), they all wanted one


----------



## Leven (Apr 10, 2009)

Ben Nye for sure!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have their Fireworks Wheel, it has six shimmery creme shades you can use anywhere on the face and body, and mix with other products (i often mix the white shimmer creme with a lipgloss for added shine) i think its must have for makeup artists!

Rimmel London, and Revlon lipsticks are also great quality. The rimmel ones i got (i dont know the exact name but they come in a dark purple tube) are VERY moisturizing on the lips.


----------



## BohemianSheila (May 18, 2009)

I would start with a smaller kit with the right products than a larger kit of the wrong products. Figure out the best you can afford for skin first.

Cheap Cheats:
Primer - Monistat Anti-Chafing Gel
Toner - Neutrogena Alcohol Free
Powder - Camera Ready Cosmetics or Ben Nye (costume shops carry this brand)
Don't skimp on moisturizers, eye cream or foundation - don't buy the most expensive, but don't buy too cheaply either. I carry Kiehl's moisturizer as well as Cetaphil. I carry both RCMA & Cinema Secrets foundation palettes. I use the CS more because it is quicker to work with when I'm in a hurry but I like RCMA just a bit more.

Lips - pay less here but just depot the lip product into pans and palettes. If you catch a sale of Revlon l/s at buy 1 get 1 free, then stock up. But honestly one of the Graftobian or Cinema Secret palettes should serve  your needs. On the less is more theory:

Pink, Nude, Red, Deep Berry, Peach - Make sure these are all cream formula, then carry a pearly shade and mix.

Lipliners - I love WNW, honestly. Their color range is great. That's all you would need. But if you have an issue carrying that brand, look for a brown pink, a brown orange, a plum, red, & mahogany. Anything beyond this is a bonus. Oh, and Rimmel l/l are great!!

If you become a master at mixing your products, you don't need as much. 

Think of multi function things too - for awhile you can get away without a highlighting product if you use your frosty eyeshadow or lipstick to highlight. What about cream lipstick as a cream blush? Or pick really vibrant lip colors and mix to mute them or mix with moisturizer to soften them.

Eyeliner - you only need black and brown. I think the gel formula is the most versatile and you can get them for $9/jar on camerareadycosmetics.com - the jars are smaller, but that works well becuase you don't have to worry about it drying out. I also like to keep a pale yellow pencil.

Mascara - with a good mascara wand, Great Lash will cover your needs. But I also like MF 2000 Calorie & L'Oreal Voluminous. If you watch for sales, you can find amazing deals. One time at Ulta I got Great Lash 4/$3.69 I think. They had a 2 pack and a b1g1. 

I like the NYC Matte Bronzer, the packaging is cute too. If not, just use a darker foundation & skip the bronzer altogether.

For e/s, I say try to get the MAC discount card and then get pans and you're only looking at $6/shadow. Just find the minimum shades you need to complete the looks. Their matte2 line is great for kits. Also, for e/s primer, all you need is one - I like TFSI because of the sanitation issue, but you could use Bare Canvas paint, Painterly pp, or UDPP just as well. Or, simply use concealer. On really oily lids (like mine) this trick does not work, but for the vast majority of people it should work. 

Also, most pro foundations are used double duty as concealer & foundation, so don't worry about concealer to start (as a matter of fact, I heard MAC Full Coverage is exactly the same formula as their concealer pots). However, you do want to invest in color correctors. You would want a salmon colored one for sure. It may be nice to have the greenish & yellowish ones, but I've never had to use those, just the salmon/orange/peach one. Graftobian sells a great kit for $20 that would cover all your color correcting needs at camerareadycosmetics.com. I also found out a local costume shop carries that line. I would actually check out a costume shop and see if they carry Graftobian/Ben Nye/Kryolan for color.

Blushes: peach, light pink, plum, pinky-brown, raisin. You could probably start out with these and be fine, and again matte is better. You can add shimmer yourself.

I would say anything beyond these minimums you could just add as needed.


----------

